# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Апгрейд форума

## Д.Срибный

Форум был проапгрейден на новую версию.
Надеюсь, все прошло нормально :-)

----------


## Д.Срибный

После апгрейда форума возникли проблемы с галереей - туда пока нельзя залогиниться. Будем разбираться.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Галерея также проапгрейдена до следующей версии, вроде бы все работает. Единственное - еще не все сообщения перевел на русский.

----------

